# Does this sound good?



## debbie24 (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought some Orzo and was planning cooking it and then mixing it with roasted cherry tomatoes, some fresh parsley & grilled chicken to go with it. Does that sound like it would be a good combo? I never had orzo before so its something new for me. Would i need to add anything else to this, obviously i will do some salt and pepper but anything else?? Would love some suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2008)

Orzo is just another form of pasta, debbie24.  You can treat it as you would other pasta shapes.  However, it's more like using rice, so keep that in mind when you use it as an ingredient.


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes that would be very good. Orzo is just pasta so picture what goes well with pasta. I think I would drizzle some good olive oil over this as well and maybe some parsley.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2008)

Some grated parmesan wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 6, 2008)

Tomatoes are always great with orzo, but in addition to parsley you could add some oregano (for a Greek flavor) or basil (more Italian). I always find parsley to be more of an enhancer than a main herb to use for tomatoes.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

I think parmesan that was suggested would be great along with some grated Italian herbs (baisil, oregano, marjoram, parsley) minimum-rub them between your hands before adding them as that releases the oils........go for it girl...sounds like a great dish


----------



## debbie24 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for all the great suggestions.  Olive oil and some parmesan does sound good with it along with more herbs.  Thanks again.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 7, 2008)

debbie24 said:


> I bought some Orzo and was planning cooking it and then mixing it with roasted cherry tomatoes, some fresh parsley & grilled chicken to go with it. Does that sound like it would be a good combo?



Nope, absolutely disgusting!

I suggest you send it all to Me or invite me around to remove such a disaster for you! 

I know, it`s a dirty job but someone`s gotta do it


----------



## debbie24 (Jan 7, 2008)

You crack me up. I'm planning this for about wednesday (think you can make it here then?).  i'll let everyone know how it turns out. I love simple dishes.


----------



## debbie24 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok guys we had this lastnight and OH YUM.  I took everyones advice and added olive oil and parmesan and it was really good.  I roasted the cherry tomoatoes with the olive oil, salt & pepper then stirred in the orzo with the tomoatoes and topped with parsley and grated parmesan.  I dont usually like tomatoes but roasted is the way to go.  Thanks for all the advice, i can always depend you guys.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 10, 2008)

I think there's two ways you could take that dish, but both ways you definitely want to add some good quality extra virgin olive oil like GB suggested. The first would be to add a cheese like feta or ricotta salata at the end before you serve it. IMO either cheese pairs better than parm with the roasted tomatoes and grilled chicken. Some finely diced red onion and cucumber would add color, texture, and freshness. 

The other way would be to not add any cheese, but to add some lemon juice, capers, some type of olive like gaeta or nicoise, and red onion.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2008)

debbie24 said:


> Thank you for all the great suggestions.  Olive oil and some parmesan does sound good with it along with more herbs.  Thanks again.


debbie,
I know everyone cooks pasta in water..I fooled around with my orzo and cooked it in chicken broth, til done and the broth reduced to nothing, then added some butter and my other ingredients, like finely chlpped onions and crushed garlic,diced meat, sauteed mushrooms..It is so good cooked in chicken broth..I eat mine with just that, broth, sauteed onions and garlic,salt and pepper...
kadesma


----------

